# The Dude Abides Fatty Throwdown Entry #2



## the dude abides (Apr 13, 2009)

I've heard them called "Gizmos", "Hot Sausage Sandwiches" and other things.  Here we call them "Guinea Grinders" if some find that offensive I apologize.  But it's usually served ground up (like sloppy joes) on a hoagie and toasted with provalone cheese on top.  They rock.

Anyhow I present to you my "Guinea Grinder Fatty"

First my ingredients
1.5 lbs of Graziano's Italian Sausage (this stuff is the bomb) it's a local thing in Des Moines.  Not sure how far out they sell stuff.
1/2 medium sweet yellow onion
pizza sauce
Provalone sheese
and bacon for the wrap











all rolled out and a generous slathering of store bought pizza sauce.  Contadina I believe.





a whole lot of onions (raw)





Provolone Cheese slices.  I did end up tearing these up to make rolling easier.  And in hindsight I would have doubled or tripled the amount of cheese.





The Dude Jr. hamming it up for the camera





for this wonderful little devil and since my apple pancake had such a massive blowout, I decided to try my first bacon weave.










not too shabby if I do say so myself.





down on the Weber with the apple pancake










off and ready to be refridgerated for Easter lunch at mom and dad's





here they both are after the family started digging into them





sliced and plated.  It's the one on the right






I'd say this one is worth doing again!

Thanks for looking.


----------



## grothe (Apr 13, 2009)

Agreed!
Looks great...nicely done!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Apr 13, 2009)

yum! 

great concept and execution!


----------



## bigsteve (Apr 13, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## fire it up (Apr 13, 2009)

That's a nice tasty looking fattie right there.  Great job on the bacon weave too Dude, I haven't tried making one yet, but that one was nice.
One trick I have with provolone you could try is throwing it in the freezer for 10-15 minutes until it is hard but not completely frozen (about half frozen) then take out a stack (4-5 pieces) and chop.  I usually cut the whole thing in half and then cut into little strips, but you could even dice it if you wanted.  Sometimes I'll toss some seasoning with the cut up cheese so it has flavor and seasoning throughout.


----------



## rivet (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow-how-how! 

Nice fattie, Dude! Those are ingredients that make one say "More, please"

Real good idea, and points for your weave, too. Never done one here, but you've broken it down about halfway and looks do-able. Thank you sir!

Real nice ideas and great pics. Thanks from all of us!


----------



## cruizer (Apr 13, 2009)

Right on Dude! Nice weave. I'll bet that little dude ate that up.


----------



## jamesb (Apr 14, 2009)

Looks REAL good!


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 14, 2009)

You'll do that one again... and again. Thanks for sharing the Q View my friend.


----------



## irishteabear (Apr 14, 2009)

Sounds and looks good.  I'll have to remember that for my next fattie.


----------



## meatball (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice job Dude, that looks good and I'm sure the provalone lends itself well to smoking. That sausage looks amazing.


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks man.  The weave is not all that hard.  I've avoided doing up to this point because I thought it looked like a big pain.  But in hindsight it does a much better job holding it together and give it a lot of "curb appeal".

Thanks Rivet.  Somewhere on here there's a sticky on how to do a weave.  I think it shows it being done on the fatty if I remember right.  I did mine flat and it was easy.  Just make sure you've got enough bacon 10-12 slices ought to do it.

Graziano's is the best sausage!


Thanks everyone!


----------



## pignit (Apr 14, 2009)

*Shweeeeet!*
*




*


----------



## swinging meat (Apr 15, 2009)

Great looking fattie, nicely done.


----------



## bbq engineer (Apr 15, 2009)

Good looking fattie Dude.  I just did my first "weave" as well...it wasn't that hard, and made a nice little net to hold all the stuff inside.  Not only looks cool, but there is a method to all this madness. 

That sausage looked great too.


----------



## the dude abides (May 7, 2009)

Hey all.  Thanks for all the kind words about these fatties.

Just saw a story on the news about the Graziano Brother's Sausage family
It's a pretty cool story.

Enjoy.  It's a great story about a great product.

*http://tinyurl.com/dlhs97*


----------

